# Rain



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Goin up to georgia on saturday but it says 50 percent rain chance, its still 6 days away so the weather report could change. If it does rain but then slow down/and or stop for a period of time, will squirrels move around still or do they stay still and sleep that hole day? It was supposed to be raining friday saturday and sunday so they might have to move around when it stops raining saturday for food?
Thanks help would be appreciated,
~John M


----------

